# Snow Vids



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Snow-3_1_09 :: 100_8323.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Snow-3_1_09 :: Snow Day video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

lol bit disappointed in what you consider snow :thinking:

Bike looks pretty sweet though :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha this is the south bro. Snow counts as a single flake on the ground!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Cant belive ur wearing ur flops..........


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

i was there when u took that me and blake we're havin a snowball fight


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

wheelie right beside a police car!! I like it!!!! haha


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah man, down here schools close because of a "chance" of snow. <-- Not Kidding At All!


----------

